# Disney



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

We just bought wyndham vacation ownership. I know we should have bought resell. Anyway... 
We have over 400,000 each year for the next two years then drop to 150,000. 

If we use our points to go to disney in February 2019, does the stay there include disney passes? Discounts or fast passes? 
Or just stay and shuttle

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 1, 2018)

None of the Wyndham resorts in Orlando include disney passes, fast passes, or the Disney shuttle. Bonnet Creek is really close to the park, but is not a Disney resort. 

Your points allow you book the stay and that is about it.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2018)

If you are still within the rescission period you should rescind - you can buy the same thing on the resale market for a fraction of the price.   

The last time I checked, the Bonnet Creek Shuttle was $5 per person, per day.


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

I think we plan on staying at wyndham disney springs

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2018)

Is that a timeshare or a hotel?


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 1, 2018)

Wyndham Disney Springs is a hotel, not a timeshare that you can directly reserve with your points. Bonnet Creek is the closest Wyndham timeshare property to the parks.

When you buy Disney tickets (either directly from Disney or from an authorized reseller), they will include the ability to reserve fastpasses in advance at 30 days.


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

Ahhh. 
I've never been to disney and I'm new to the time share and wyndham thing

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2018)

I think that is it a Wyndham Hotel - you bought a Wyndham Timeshare.  When did you sign the contract?


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

Thursday at smokies tn.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2018)

You should absolutely *rescind* while you still can, and then come back and hang out with us to learn about buying a timeshare without getting ripped off.

1)  You can buy the same thing for a fraction of the price on the resale market.

2)  You are not sure what you bought or how to use it.

3)  I am betting that you also financed it and are paying a high rate of interest?  Prices on the resale market are so low, that you won't even need to finance it.

When you buy in TN, you have 10 days to rescind - so you still have time!

*HOW TO RESCIND: * http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 1, 2018)

RESCIND IMMEDIATELY as this is YOUR ONLY CHANCE.... IF that means you take the day off tomorrow .. . do IT.

If you want Disney discounts (annual passes, EMH, free onsite parking for the various attractions), you have to BUY Disney DVC points DIRECT from Disney Vacation Club. Currently the smallest DISNEY contract is 75 points direct from Disney. Then you can ADD on resale DVC points if you don't have enough to satisfy your Disney addication or stay at other resorts/hotels in the area.  

Recent changes with DVC resale points ... has removed some benefits regarding 'the extras'. PLEASE DO NOT TAKE advice with DVC as "TOTALLY CORRECT". I am grandfathered on my DVC ownership from years ago. And DVC rules did very recently changed.... removing benefits if you buy ONLY resale DVC points.


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> RESCIND IMMEDIATELY as this is YOUR ONLY CHANCE.... IF that means you take the day off tomorrow .. . do IT.
> 
> If you want Disney discounts (annual passes, EMH, free onsite parking for the various attractions), you have to BUY Disney DVC points DIRECT from Disney Vacation Club. Currently the smallest DISNEY contract is 75 points direct from Disney. Then you can ADD on resale DVC points if you don't have enough to satisfy your Disney addication or stay at other resorts/hotels in the area.
> 
> Recent changes with DVC resale points ... has removed some benefits regarding 'the extras'. PLEASE DO NOT TAKE advice with DVC as "TOTALLY CORRECT". I am grandfathered on my DVC ownership from years ago. And DVC rules did very recently changed.... removing benefits if you buy ONLY resale DVC points.


Disney will probably be a one time vacation for my family. Or a every 5 years. I don't see us going every year because we live in Michigan. 
I was just looking at different places to use our points and we were planning a disney trip as I've never been to Florida or disney

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2018)

tduane - No matter where you want to go, *you paid 10 times too much buying from the developer.*  You need to rescind and come back and learn how to buy on the resale market.

If you don't rescind, I guarantee that in a few months, after you learn about timesharing, you will have severe buyers remorse, when you realize that you had a chance to LEGALLY get out of this deal, and you didn't do it!

One more time - resale prices are so much less, that you can buy a timeshare on the resale market without financing or making payments.

Have you visited our forum where people GIVE AWAY TIMESHARES FOR FREE?  -

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/bargain-deals.55/


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

So do just buy off Ebay? When you buy off there can you still pass it down to family? 
Is maintenance fees more? Currently our yearly fee is only 500 for maintenance. 
I'm intrigued 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2018)

There are lots of places to buy, including eBay.  

You can pass a timeshare down to family, but realistically, your heirs may or may not want to inherit something they have to pay for every year - that's another conversation.  

Maintenance fees are the same - the price depends on what you buy.  

BUT - you shouldn't worry about that right now - you should read the article above and get your rescission letter ready to mail tomorrow.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 1, 2018)

tduane said:


> So do just buy off Ebay? When you buy off there can you still pass it down to family?
> Is maintenance fees more? Currently our yearly fee is only 500 for maintenance.
> I'm intrigued
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The time to answer these questions is later---AFTER YOU RESCIND.

Rescind first. _Then_ do your homework. That will take time, but you will have it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a small DVC points package. It is a GREAT deal if you only go every 3 years .... SAVE "Year 1" DVC points (within the DVC system). "Year 2" use the saved "year 1" points, the current "year 2" points and BORROW the "year 3" points for the POINTS needed to book the resort, season and unit size you NEED.

A better deal is SAVE YEAR 1 to use with YEAR 2 points. Book late in YEAR 2 (say November) and get Annual Passes for the family. In YEAR 3, borrow YEAR's 4 points to get a 2nd DVC vacation to USE the previously brought APs. 

Some owners, only use their DVC points to book midweek stays .. avoiding the weekend days HIGH points needed to stay onsite. Of course, you can STAY in a weekend offsite locale and STILL use your annual passes. Come in EARLY FRI morning to a 'alternate' lodging for FRI and SAT nights, check into DVC for Sun til FRI AM check out .. back to the motel for FRI and SAT nights. Remember, when NOT staying onsite ... you do NOT get access to EMH (extra magic hours).

Maybe a more experience/knowledgable DVC owner can answer .. if you checkout on FRI AM, can you still enjoy EMH in the morning or evening of that FRIDAY and if you have a reservation checkin in some afternoon, do you have access to those Early AM EMH?


----------



## frankf3 (Apr 1, 2018)

Echo the earlier posts that suggest you rescind immediately.   We own Wyndham, bought resale via ebay and find it a very good value.   

If you read earlier posts on TUG regarding this topic, one key point....if you rescind now, you can buy this same deal (or better) any day in the future directly from Wyndham!  Not that you'd ever want to.  So, rescind is no chance of loss for you.   The number of points you purchased (150k underlying) is pretty low.   You can get double the points for $2000 (or less) on ebay.   Same maintenance fees (although sales may lie and tell you your resale maintenance fees are higher).   Same ability to reserve units.


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 1, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> I have a small DVC points package. It is a GREAT deal if you only go every 3 years .... SAVE "Year 1" DVC points (within the DVC system). "Year 2" use the saved "year 1" points, the current "year 2" points and BORROW the "year 3" points for the POINTS needed to book the resort, season and unit size you NEED.
> 
> A better deal is SAVE YEAR 1 to use with YEAR 2 points. Book late in YEAR 2 (say November) and get Annual Passes for the family. In YEAR 3, borrow YEAR's 4 points to get a 2nd DVC vacation to USE the previously brought APs.
> 
> ...



This is a lot of DVC-specific information in response to a person who has said that they will probably only ever visit Disney once and who needs to focus on rescinding right now.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 1, 2018)

Actually, *resale MFs are lower in Wyndham* ... you are NOT paying the 2 cents per thousand/points for having some direct buyer benefits. So, 140,000 point resale contract is $2.80 cheaper in MFs per year.  A resale buyer does not have" "Plus Partners" benefits.


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

We are driving back from Tennessee to Michigan. We plan on rescinding tomorrow because we bought on Friday. 
Then buy via ebay. We were just worried if we buy ebay that we would be stuck with a share from someone who owes thousands and not finding out until we have bought it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (Apr 1, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> If you are still within the rescission period you should rescind - you can buy the same thing on the resale market for a fraction of the price.
> 
> The last time I checked, the Bonnet Creek Shuttle was $5 per person, per day.


uber/lyft is quicker and easier and cheeper vs. 5 pp.

as others have said rescind if you can.  otherwise enjoy wyndham its a great way to make memories.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2018)

No matter where you buy a timeshare, you get a deed [or certificate of ownership, depending on where you buy,] that must be registered with the county, and the resort management company.  What is owed on a timeshare is not a secret, and an expereinced timeshare closing company can request an estoppel letter from the management company that discloses this kind of info.

That being said - you need to slow way down and learn a lot more about timesharing before you buy:

1)  There are a lot of timeshare systems in the world, and you don't know if Wyndham is the best fit.

2)  Timeshare sales people lie, so much of what you have been told is not true.

I recommend that do your research for 6 months before you make a decision - so you don't make another big mistake.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 1, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Have you visited our forum where people GIVE AWAY TIMESHARES FOR FREE?  -
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/bargain-deals.55/





tduane said:


> So do just buy off Ebay? When you buy off there can you still pass it down to family?
> Is maintenance fees more? Currently our yearly fee is only 500 for maintenance.


MFs are actual lower on resale contracts because the program fee is a little less on resales.
Look at the pink sticky thread at the top of the Wyndham forum “2017 MFs”. There you can compare MF rates for different resorts.
Most free offerings are at high MF resorts and I wouldn’t recommend taking those. 
You are better off buying at a low MF resort for $5-$10 per thousand points. 150,000 point contract with low MFs for $1,500.00 or less

I do not remember anyone posting that they bought a resale contract on eBay that had a undisclosed loan or lien on the contract.
Most sellers guarantees the contract to be free and clear.

If you check your contract you probably only received 250k bonus points one time and have 2 years to use them. You don’t get 250k for 2018 and 250k for 2019.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 1, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> No matter where you buy a timeshare, you get a deed that must be registered with the county, and the resort management company.


Wrong. No deed with Club Wyndham Access. Just a piece of paper as a certificate of ownership


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

Braindead said:


> MFs are actual lower on resale contracts because the program fee is a little less on resales.
> Look at the pink sticky thread at the top of the Wyndham forum “2017 MFs”. There you can compare MF rates for different resorts.
> Most free offerings are at high MF resorts and I wouldn’t recommend taking those.
> You are better off buying at a low MF resort for $5-$10 per thousand points. 150,000 point contract with low MFs for $1,500.00 or less
> ...


I double checked we received 450,000 bonus points to be used within 2 years. 
I was offered that because the blue thread.. the amount I was spending a year through their hotel chains.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Apr 1, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> I recommend that do your research for 6 months before you make a decision


This is great advice. I did this, and while I might go back and do things a little differently, I don't regret any of my decisions.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 1, 2018)

tduane said:


> I double checked we received 450,000 bonus points to be used within 2 years.
> I was offered that because the blue thread.. the amount I was spending a year through their hotel chains.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ok. So you have 600k points ? 150k contract and 450k bonus ? Either way it doesn’t matter since your rescinding. Just like to know what Wyndham is currently doing


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Ok. So you have 600k points ? 150k contract and 450k bonus ? Either way it doesn’t matter since your rescinding. Just like to know what Wyndham is currently doing


Ya crazy right. That's the only reason I signed 
Definitely rescinding 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification - I own Wyndham weeks and have deeds - I clarified in my post.


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Thanks for the clarification - I own Wyndham weeks and have deeds - I clarified in my post.


I have probably a very dumb question. 
But I'm curious why it's so hard to find some club Wyndham Tennessee locations for sale. 

We looked on ebay not to buy but to check the rates and maintenance fees and I see that there aren't that many and the ones that are listed the MF are more than what we were due to pay monthly for the whole club. 

Are there other timeshares that have low MF under 600 a year? 

Is there a thread that shows the comparisons  of other timeshare companies.

Sorry I'm lame  just trying to learn. 
Thank goodness for all of your help

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2018)

A maintenance fee of $500 is very low - how many points per year do you get for that?


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> A maintenance fee of $500 is very low - how many points per year do you get for that?


So for 16k we get 150,000 points. 
And then we got all of the bonus points forn2 years. We were going to refinance by getting a bank loan with a interest rate of 3%.
The wilderness of the smokies in tn yearly fees are less than 600 a year

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Apr 1, 2018)

tduane said:


> I have probably a very dumb question.
> But I'm curious why it's so hard to find some club Wyndham Tennessee locations for sale.
> 
> We looked on ebay not to buy but to check the rates and maintenance fees and I see that there aren't that many and the ones that are listed the MF are more than what we were due to pay monthly for the whole club.
> ...


What resort is your ownership at? Or did they sell you CWA[ Club Wyndham Access ?
How many points do you get every year or every other year?
If you get 150k points every year there’s no way your MFs can be $500.00 a year. That’s only $3.33 per thousand. Wyndham doesn’t have anything that low with program fees included


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

Braindead said:


> What resort is your ownership at? Or did they sell you CWA[ Club Wyndham Access ?
> How many points do you get every year or every other year?
> If you get 150k points every year there’s no way your MFs can be $500.00 a year. That’s only $3.33 per thousand. Wyndham doesn’t have anything that low with program fees included


I'll double check. I just got home. I'll look at the papers. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Apr 1, 2018)

tduane said:


> So for 16k we get 150,000 points.
> And then we got all of the bonus points forn2 years. We were going to refinance by getting a bank loan with a interest rate of 3%.
> The wilderness of the smokies in tn yearly fees are less than 600 a year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Check your contract. Wyndham isn’t selling 150k annual points for $16k. Did they sell you a every other year contract? Do you only get points in even or odd years?


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Check your contract. Wyndham isn’t selling 150k annual points for $16k. Did they sell you a every other year contract? Do you only get points in even or odd years?


Ok its 870 a year. And yes 16k for 154000 points. Not including 3k for closing

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

tduane said:


> Ok its 870 a year. And yes 16k for 154000 points. Not including 3k for closing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I just need to figure out where to find one cheaper ? Or how to go about comparing

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2018)

Right now, you should be 100% focused on getting your recission letter ready to mail tomorrow - seriously.

After that, and before you buy another timeshare, you should learn about the other systems besides Wyndham.


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Right now, you should be 100% focused on getting your recission letter ready to mail tomorrow - seriously.


Just typed it up and found the page on my contract where to send it 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2018)

You and your spouse both need to sign it, and you need to send it certified mail so you have proof of mailing.

Include a _copy_ of the main page of the contract.


----------



## tduane (Apr 1, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> You and your spouse both need to sign it, and you need to send it certified mail so you have proof of mailing.
> 
> Include a _copy_ of the main page of the contract.


Thank you so very much for all of your help

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2018)

Good luck!  When you have a chance, please complete this "what should I buy," survey:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-to-buy-questions-for-newbies.208742/


----------



## Braindead (Apr 1, 2018)

tduane said:


> Ok its 870 a year. And yes 16k for 154000 points. Not including 3k for closing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ok. $870.00 for 154k points is MFs of $5.65 per thousand points.
Search Wyndham timeshares for sale on eBay if you want to compare. Watch what the 254k point Panama City contract sells for tomorrow. It has lower MFs per thousand points than what you bought. It has no 2018 points but it takes about 5 months for a resale to transfer anyway. Minimum program fees are figured on about 230k points so if you can handle the extra MFs its a good idea to buy a contract larger that 230k. Several recommend to start out with a 308k contract for various reasons

I reiterate only WATCH slow down and get your rescission done first.


----------



## tduane (Apr 2, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Good luck!  When you have a chance, please complete this "what should I buy," survey:
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-to-buy-questions-for-newbies.208742/


Just did it 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tduane (Apr 2, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Ok. $870.00 for 154k points is MFs of $5.65 per thousand points.
> Search Wyndham timeshares for sale on eBay if you want to compare. Watch what the 254k point Panama City contract sells for tomorrow. It has lower MFs per thousand points than what you bought. It has no 2018 points but it takes about 5 months for a resale to transfer anyway. Minimum program fees are figured on about 230k points so if you can handle the extra MFs its a good idea to buy a contract larger that 230k. Several recommend to start out with a 308k contract for various reasons
> 
> I reiterate only WATCH slow down and get your rescission done first.


Thank you for all the pointers!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Apr 2, 2018)

tduane said:


> Thank you for all the pointers!


Your welcome!
Did you watch or buy the 254k Panama City contract ? It sold for $2,530.00. Panama City has low MFs.
My gut tells me you didn’t just watch. You atleast bid right?

Welcome to TUG take your time and do some reading!


----------



## tduane (Apr 2, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Your welcome!
> Did you watch or buy the 254k Panama City contract ? It sold for $2,530.00. Panama City has low MFs.
> 
> Welcome to TUG take your time and do some reading!


We just watched. I want to do the survey they denise recommended to figure out the best time share option for us. 

Good to know about Panama city MFs so when we do buy. 

We also sent out the rescission letter. We used the draft on the link that was attached above. Put our information on it. Added the copy of the first page of the contract and the page about how to do the rescission from the contract papers  signed  initialed each page. And sent certified today.  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2018)

Perfect!  I bet you feel relieved!


----------



## tduane (Apr 2, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Perfect!  I bet you feel relieved!


We do. We realize having a time share will be the best vacation option for us. Just which of the many options of shares will be the right one. 
Excited to be on our way to get one. 

We do feel so relieved and so grateful that we found this group just in time! All of you have been so amazing, nice and helped us educate ourselves. 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatsonC2 (Apr 2, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> Wyndham Disney Springs is a hotel, not a timeshare that you can directly reserve with your points. Bonnet Creek is the closest Wyndham timeshare property to the parks.
> 
> When you buy Disney tickets (either directly from Disney or from an authorized reseller), they will include the ability to reserve fastpasses in advance at 30 days.


I’ve not tried this but staying on property allows an earlier fast past reservation period. I’m told to book a campsite for a single night so the system will allow you to do that. You never have to check in and it costs I think $30-40.


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 2, 2018)

Corey Watson said:


> I’ve not tried this but staying on property allows an earlier fast past reservation period. I’m told to book a campsite for a single night so the system will allow you to do that. You never have to check in and it costs I think $30-40.



Onsite stays allow for fastpass reservations at 60 days. Many people use the “throwaway night” method you describe by booking a campsite at the beginning of their trip, which can cost anywhere from $60-130 depending on the season and weeknight/weekend. We often use our Wyndham points to exchange into a DVC resort for the onsite benefits.


----------



## Dave Landry (Apr 2, 2018)

When we stayed at Star Island my daughter booked 2 nights at a Disney hotel with park tickets included for just a little more than it would have cost her for the tickets alone. It gave her the fast pass access and also early entry and later stay at the park.

We purchased at Panama City Beach just several months ago resale after learning a ton by reading here and asking questions for over a year .very happy with our little 259k contract and extremely grateful for the education and guidance from the many knowledgeable members. I became a paying member to help support the site which I am very impressed by. BTW. I also purchased my resale from the marketplace on this site for a way better deal than the one that just sold on Ebay

Very happ


----------



## Arimaas (Apr 3, 2018)

tduane said:


> So for 16k we get 150,000 points.
> And then we got all of the bonus points forn2 years. We were going to refinance by getting a bank loan with a interest rate of 3%.
> The wilderness of the smokies in tn yearly fees are less than 600 a year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



I know this is a moot point since you (thankfully) rescinded in time, but for anyone else who happens to be reading, I think you would have had a hard time refinancing your loan at 3%. Most banks would not offer you a mortgage for a timeshare, and you would be forced to take a personal unsecured loan (my credit union is hovering around 6%) since banks consider timeshares worthless (what are they going to do with a foreclosed timeshare) should the borrower default. Just a bit of caution because a know the sales people always tell folks to “go apply for your own mortgage when you get home to get rid of our 16% APR”. Yeah. Good luck.


----------



## Arimaas (Apr 3, 2018)

tduane said:


> Ok its 870 a year. And yes 16k for 154000 points. Not including 3k for closing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



FYI I am waiting on a transfer from eBay that I won a few weeks ago. 154k points (no 2018 points) $625 including all closing costs and $888 annual MFs including all club dues.  Was a Fairfield glade converted club Wyndham plus contract.


----------



## tduane (Apr 7, 2018)

Quick question: I sent my rescission letter package usps on Tuesday at 10am. I had 10 days. I bought the time share on good friday. 
I sent certified but didn't ask for a return receipt. Did I screw myself? 
The estimated delivery was friday but tracking shows in transit to next facility. 
Also how long does it usually take to process? Anything else I should do? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Apr 7, 2018)

tduane said:


> Quick question: I sent my rescission letter package usps on Tuesday at 10am. I had 10 days. I bought the time share on good friday.
> I sent certified but didn't ask for a return receipt. Did I screw myself?
> The estimated delivery was friday but tracking shows in transit to next facility.
> Also how long does it usually take to process? Anything else I should do?
> ...


Your fine with it being certified without return receipt.
Just track it online and print that off as your proof ounce it’s delivered.
Everything is usually done within 30 days ounce Wyndham receives the recession.
By law Wyndham might have 45 days if I remember right and that could vary by state.
Set back and relax you’ve done your part.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2018)

Braindead is correct - it doesn't matter when it's _delivered, _the date that is important is when you _mailed it.   
_
At this point you should just relax and wait for the refund - doing anything, else like calling Wyndham, or accepting their calls, can only muck up the works.  We have even had people rescind, talk the sales people, and then agree to cancel the rescission.  Don't be tempted to talk to them - verbal conversations have no legal bearing - only your rescission letter counts.


----------



## OutSkiing (Apr 7, 2018)

tduane said:


> We were just worried if we buy ebay that we would be stuck with a share from someone who owes thousands and not finding out until we have bought it.


When you buy resale off eBay, you'll verify with the Timeshare closing company that nobody owes on the property .. you send them a message before the bid period ends. They should have the estoppel letter as Denise said.  Highly unlikely that this would be a problem.  More likely would be that the seller may have already used some of your first year points by taking a trip before they sell them.  You'll want to ask how many points are left for first year use (and even then it is a matter of trust .. no guarantee a trip was not taken after seller listed the unit).  You might not need a full 6 months to do your homework .. you seem to be figuring things out quickly.  What you will need patience for is the closing time.  It takes months and months for the paperwork / deed to go through .. it seems Wyndham puts them in a pile and takes their sweet time to process them .. after the closing company has taken a bit of time to get all the signatures and record the deed. I see another thread in here discussing the current processing time.

Wyndham is a good system with really wonderful units maintained very well.  Seems to be the largest number of unit options of any timeshare developer. Bonnet Creek is a beautiful resort with lots of fun pools .. some people say the kids would rather stay at Bonnet Creek than go to Disney! If you can find a CWA (Club Wyndham Access) contract it gives you 'home resort reserving power' at almost all Wyndham resorts which means you can reserve 13 months out before others jump on units.  Otherwise you can reserve any unit at any Wyndham resort at 10 months, as long as the unit has not already been taken. We're in Ohio .. similar to Michigan .. Chicago is the closest Wyndham and Nashville the second closest.  Myrtle Beach not far either and has 4 Wyndhams on the beach. Washing DC / Williamsburg areas have lots as well. All are really nice. We've been to dozens of different Wyndhams and like just about all.

Bob


----------



## fkclay (Apr 11, 2018)

There are a lot of Wyndham owners who GIVE their points away on this site!  Check the Bargain Deals on a daily basis.  I actually plan on giving up my two contracts next year (that I purchased on Ebay 10 years ago for $600 and $1).  We have too many timeshares to use and we end up just losing points each year, so until we can retire fully we are going to just give away our contracts.  I have 154,000 every year and 154,000 every other year.  I tried to give them away a few years ago and then thought I would miss them too much.  But we also have lock-off Marriott, and a 5-week co-ownership in the Outer Banks.  Those, along with the Accommodation Certificates from II give us too many vacations each year for a couple who are still working full time!  I have loved the flexibility of the Wyndham timeshares -- we have visited St. Thomas, Old Town Alexandria at least two times each year, Williamsburg so many times I can't remember, BONNET CREEK which is amazing!, Smokey Mountains both resorts, Myrtle Beach, Chicago, Las Vegas, Destin, National Harbor, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## tduane (Apr 12, 2018)

fkclay said:


> There are a lot of Wyndham owners who GIVE their points away on this site!  Check the Bargain Deals on a daily basis.  I actually plan on giving up my two contracts next year (that I purchased on Ebay 10 years ago for $600 and $1).  We have too many timeshares to use and we end up just losing points each year, so until we can retire fully we are going to just give away our contracts.  I have 154,000 every year and 154,000 every other year.  I tried to give them away a few years ago and then thought I would miss them too much.  But we also have lock-off Marriott, and a 5-week co-ownership in the Outer Banks.  Those, along with the Accommodation Certificates from II give us too many vacations each year for a couple who are still working full time!  I have loved the flexibility of the Wyndham timeshares -- we have visited St. Thomas, Old Town Alexandria at least two times each year, Williamsburg so many times I can't remember, BONNET CREEK which is amazing!, Smokey Mountains both resorts, Myrtle Beach, Chicago, Las Vegas, Destin, National Harbor, etc., etc., etc.


I definitely think wyndham points is a way to go, I'll start looking daily to buy some. That is the exact points we think we want to start off with

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tduane (Apr 15, 2018)

Just wanted to update! I got my recession approval letter via email from wyndham and the deposit already refunded!!
So happy! Thank you everyone!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes!  Good for you!


----------

